
Twitter clarifies special rules for tweets by world leaders like Trump - koolba
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/06/trump-tweets-will-get-warning-labels-if-they-break-rules-twitter-says/
======
unholiness
It seems like by doing this, Twitter is increasing the size of their voice as
a non-neutral platform, simultaneously displaying the popular tweets and their
own message that, hey, this is hate speech.

I do wonder, though, if this will have the opposite effect. There is plenty to
criticize about these tweets, and the stable genius behind them, so it's not
surprising that many have called for these messages to be banned. But, they
still seem like a legitimate use if the platform, so my main reaction reading
the messages is "Wait, _that_ would be ban-worthy?". This policy may end up
undermining the credibility of the platform more than the author.

------
Fjolsvith
Does Twitter allow the end user to disable this censorship?

